# Looking for a select crew for the summer.



## Capt. Matt Ratliff (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been fishing a lot offshore over the past 6years. I've had the pleasure with fishing with some of the top guys in Texas (some 2coolers). I've purchased my 2nd offshore boat a 2002 36' albemarle sport fish convertible. The boat is very up to date and well maintained. I am hoping to find about 4 or 5 guys that I can call on for overnight trips and some tourneys. I want to find some experienced guys with the same passion for catching and chasing Marlin/sword/sail. I def like to kick back a few at the dock but when were fishing I want a crew thats wants to catch a monster.

A typical trip expenses work out to about 350/person overnight plus you bring your own food. I have all best equipment and rods we can use, plus top notch electronics, sat Tv Ac and sleeps 5.

So if think you fit the description. Please take a moment and shoot me a email
[email protected]

Tell me about you, your experience and give me an idea of who you are.

I hope everyone has a fun summer tight lines.

Matt


----------



## Capt. Matt Ratliff (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------

